# Tele's with Humbuckers......Show 'em



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I LOVE Tele's with humbuckers.......surely I'm not alone here.
Let's get those camera's out and post your pix.

Here's one I just sold......
68' Tele with a custom wound (for the guitar) Wolfetone in the neck. Forget what the bridge is.



















Here's one I would never sell......
My Troiano-ized 60' Tele. Two Duncan Antiquities and 68' Bridge pickup. An unbelievably good sounding and playing guitar. Not worth a lot on the vintage market because of all the changes but, priceless in my hands.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

here's one.......


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

here's mine it's a squire pro tone ..


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

First one


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The last one I built


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Granddad ..66'


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

My '73 Tele Deluxe........


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

BigUnderscoreDaddy...Nice guitar. Classic. Every time I see that axe I just about cry for the one I had to give up. I was pretty much living in my car and needed food. If I could only turn back the clock.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice looking Teles guys. I've posted this one before but here it is again. My Dillion "Rosie" Telecaster.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sneakypete that black one in your first post is gorgeous


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Mooh said:


> BigUnderscoreDaddy...Nice guitar. Classic. Every time I see that axe I just about cry for the one I had to give up. I was pretty much living in my car and needed food. If I could only turn back the clock.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Make me an offer, Mooh. It needs a new home. 3dgrw :0


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

i have a bunch of teles, but this is 'the one' 
a rare Fender Custom shop Keith Richards Micawber reissue.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

That pickup is in there backwards purposely...why did he do that? Accident that worked for him?


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> That pickup is in there backwards purposely...why did he do that? Accident that worked for him?


i don't know for certain, but i would imagine one of his guitar techs probably modified it to suit him. his original 52 Telecaster has undergone a number of transformations over the years and i would bet that at this point only the wood is original and most if not all of the hardware and electronics have been replaced. i read somewhere that the bridge pickup was salvaged out of an old Fender lap steel guitar and the neck pickup is actually a vintage Gibson PAF. 
here's a photo of KR's original guitar (keep in mind he has many clones of this guitar that he uses on stage too.)


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

F/USA made a series for sale in Japan, mine looks just like the one pictured at the top of this page though that pic is borrowed...mine is in Montreal so I can`t take pics of it. Came with a Duncan in the neck and is a very fine guitar. I contacted F/USA before buying just to make sure it was what the shop said it was...was told by somebody there named Ronee that it was.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

My Hotrod '52 Tele. The Mini Duncan sounds really great.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


>


Is it a Special Edition Custom Tele???

Give me some infos about it, please!! 
Is it a nice sounding one, how the neck? How heavy is the body?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Where the hell did the name "Micawber" come from? I can only figure that Keef, speaking in his native language, Keef, must have said when someone asked if it had a name, "Mick called her,..." and then tried to remember exactly what Mick has said. The writer must have thought he said "Micawber", or something close to that.


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Just got my Tele Deluxe RI back from having a new pickguard cut and custom JS Moore PUPs installed. Infinitely better than the stock Wide Range humbuckers that came with this reissue!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

AlcolmX said:


> Just got my Tele Deluxe RI back from having a new pickguard cut and custom JS Moore PUPs installed. Infinitely better than the stock Wide Range humbuckers that came with this reissue!


Soooooooooo nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knottyhotman (Dec 4, 2009)

My turn
My Voodoo Lounge Tele









Loaded with Pearly Gates, Cool Rails & Vintage Stack


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Ti-Ron said:


> Is it a Special Edition Custom Tele???
> 
> Give me some infos about it, please!!
> Is it a nice sounding one, how the neck? How heavy is the body?


It is indeed one of those Special Edition Custom Teles. 
It is definitely a nice sounding guitar although the original pickups were a bit too hot for what I wanted so I changed them to ones that I wanted specifically. The neck is nice and slim with what seems to be a flatter radius than what I typically see on a Tele. It is a comfortable weight, not nearly as heavy as any of my Les Pauls even though it is mahogany with a maple top. I can't tell you a ballpark weight because I don't have a scale. I have seen these guitars on the used market very cheap - kicking myself for passing on one about 5 months ago. I got this one in a trade.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

stratman89 said:


>


Oh my....that is unreal...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

AlcolmX said:


> Just got my Tele Deluxe RI back from having a new pickguard cut and custom JS Moore PUPs installed. Infinitely better than the stock Wide Range humbuckers that came with this reissue!


What pu is in the bridge?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

This one's been up before


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Where the hell did the name "Micawber" come from? I can only figure that Keef, speaking in his native language, Keef, must have said when someone asked if it had a name, "Mick called her,..." and then tried to remember exactly what Mick has said. The writer must have thought he said "Micawber", or something close to that.


Keef named it after a character in Dicken's David Copperfield. He's apparently a big Dickens fan.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

keto said:


>


That is one RIGHTEOUS guitar! Nice!!!


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

here's a question that has buged me for a while, what electronics do put in these , 500 pot or 250 pots and caps ??


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Keef named it after a character in Dicken's David Copperfield. He's apparently a big Dickens fan.


Ah. Haven't read Dickens since school. And David Copperfield wasn't one of them. Never saw the movie either  . I should have checked Wikipedia, at least, before making myself look extremely silly. However, I do remember that Uriah Heep was named after a character in that novel.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Ah. Haven't read Dickens since school. And David Copperfield wasn't one of them. Never saw the movie either  . I should have checked Wikipedia, at least, before making myself look extremely silly. However, I do remember that Uriah Heep was named after a character in that novel.


It's ok. I haven't read it either (and I majored in English!) and honestly, when I hear David Copperfield, this is what I think of:


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> What pu is in the bridge?


The bridge pu is essentially a V-59. Everything Jon does is custom, but I suppose that was the starting point.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's my MIM Thinline Reissue (sorry for the crap pic):










Soon to come - Cream P-Rails, white pickguard, some chicken head knobs and maybe... just maybe a Bigsby!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

LaRSin said:


> here's a question that has buged me for a while, what electronics do put in these , 500 pot or 250 pots and caps ??


My '73 Deluxe has 1 meg pots.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

AlcolmX said:


> The bridge pu is essentially a V-59. Everything Jon does is custom, but I suppose that was the starting point.


Really curious how it sounds with the P 90. One day I will build a body to try one. I love his stuff.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

LaRSin said:


> here's a question that has buged me for a while, what electronics do put in these , 500 pot or 250 pots and caps ??


If it's single coil in the bridge and humbucker in the neck, I prefer going with 500k pots and a slightly overwound bridge pickup. The overwound bridge balances better with the HB neck in terms of volume and tone and the 500k pot keeps both from sounding too dark.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's one of mine. I kinda like this one. Ive had it for a while now and it's sorta grown on me... or mabybe I've grown on it....


----------



## knottyhotman (Dec 4, 2009)

Its a tough call. Your supposed to use 500s for bucker & 250s for single coils.
Ive tried both, Ive found the 500s too dark.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

knottyhotman said:


> Its a tough call. Your supposed to use 500s for bucker & 250s for single coils.
> Ive tried both, Ive found the 500s too dark.


But 500k pots lead to brighter pickups than 250k?


----------



## knottyhotman (Dec 4, 2009)

The rule has always been 500K pots for humbuckers. 250k pots for single coils. 

I have a 250k concentric pot on my Tele. She sounds great. With it I can also use different caps (my next trick).


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

knottyhotman said:


> The rule has always been 500K pots for humbuckers. 250k pots for single coils.


That's why I questioned you saying that you find "500k pots too dark", since 250k pots are darker than 500k.


----------



## knottyhotman (Dec 4, 2009)

LowWatt said:


> That's why I questioned you saying that you find "500k pots too dark", since 250k pots are darker than 500k.


I got a good price on a loaded guard with single coils. I installed it & noticed it was much darker that a Strat should. I took it apart & measured the pots. They were 500ks. I swapped in 250k & darkness was gone.

My nashville style Tele is also loaded with 250k pots, SD Pearly Gates, Cool Rails & Vintage Stack. No darkness, sounds like a Tele.


Craig


----------



## HappyHourHero (Apr 9, 2007)

stratman89 said:


>


Seriously gorgeous tele! Is it just me, or does Fender only make these with the Mini HB (i.e. the Hot Rod 52) these days?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Higher resistance volume pots yield less treble loss *when set to maximum or near maximum volume*. This is why the traditional association of certain pot values with certain pickup types. HBs don't have "enough" treble so people use higher value volunme pots, and since some folks find sSC pickups too bright, they go with lower value. Turn each of them down, though, and they start to lose all such differences.

Why? At max volume, the volume pot acts like a fixed resistor to ground. The input impedance of the next device in line needs to be high, relative to the output impedance of the preceding device, for maximum signal transfer. At max volume, that output impedance is effectively the impedance of the pickup alone. Turn the volume down a bit, though, and the portion of the volume pot's resistance between the pickup and the output lug of the pot gets *added to the pickup's impedance*. In other words, at max volume, you have a best-case scenario as far as impedance matching between guitar and amp, but at less than max you move towards a worst-case scenario.

But why should 250k vs 500k make a difference there? Well, in an ideal sense, the resistance between volume pot wiper and ground is placed in parallel with the input resistance to ground of the next device in line (we're ignoring the role of the cable here, though it should not be taken lightly). So, as you turn down the volume, not only are you impacting on the output impedance of the guitar, but you are also impacting on the input impedance of the next device in line.

Bottom line? If you play with your volume pots at or near max all the time, then you probably want to use 500k for HB and 250k for SC. If you tinker with your volume pots a lot, then you may prefer to use 250k, and perhaps even use a compensating cap.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Soon, soon ....... but with a kick-ass maple neck 



al3d said:


> here's one.......


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Dave are you getting Alain's humbucker tele in the pics? I got his butterscotch one about a month ago and love it. The relic job is amazing and everyone that has seen it thinks so too. Great quality and sounds awesome. I was wavering between the butterscotch and that one! The only thing I did to the guitar once I got it was file down the nut a little, apart from that everything was amazing. You won't regret it if you are getting that one. Alain was a great guy to deal with.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sadowsky13 said:


> Hey Dave are you getting Alain's humbucker tele in the pics? I got his butterscotch one about a month ago and love it. The relic job is amazing and everyone that has seen it thinks so too. Great quality and sounds awesome. I was wavering between the butterscotch and that one! The only thing I did to the guitar once I got it was file down the nut a little, apart from that everything was amazing. You won't regret it if you are getting that one. Alain was a great guy to deal with.


Yep, he's finishing it off for me as we speak. Flame maple big chunky neck going on it and I think a black/white/black guard. 

"The waiting is the hardest part"


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Yep, he's finishing it off for me as we speak. Flame maple big chunky neck going on it and I think a black/white/black guard.
> 
> "The waiting is the hardest part"


Nice! you'll have to post a pic when you get it!


----------

